# Michael Schumacher’s Mercedes AMG Wagon is still up for sale



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

_-pic CTS_

Saw this E55 AMG Wagon previously owned by Michael Schumacher for sale a while back. It made its way to a dealership in Berlin and carried the hefty price of $133k. Seems like mad money for a 98' wagon, but I was sure the magic of the Schumacher name would have this snatched up quickly anyway. Well, just checked today and it's still listed on the CTS site. So if you are looking to spend some serious cash on a wagon, maybe your a HUGE Schumacher fan, then quite possibly this one could be yours.


_-pic CTS_


_-pic CTS_

The car looks great in the pics and has covered around 123,000 miles, which isn't bad for its age. Chances are this E55 is still holding on to most of its original 354 horses. If not, you still have a killer looking wagon, those AMG wheels set it off nicely, that was owned and driven by Michael Schumacher.

_*Check out the listing here!*_


----------

